# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Arshi Pipa

## macia_blu

"Besoj se Shqiperia do te jete me te vertet e lire, 

              vetem athere kur shqiptaret do te kene mundesi

                                te lexojne, te studjojne dhe vlersojne 

                           veprat e shkrimtareve te tille te medhej 

                                                               si Arshi Pipa."

                                     Martin Camaj



FEMIJERIA DHE ADOLESHENCA

 Arshiu u lind në Shkodër në 28 korrik 1920. Kjo është datëlindja që njihte ai. Them kështu, sepse kam gjetur në regjistrin e gjendjes civi]e në Shkodèr, ate të vitit 1930 (nuk kishte regjistër me të vjeter), si datëlindje 13 shkurtin e p0 atij viti. Por kësi punesh në Shqipëri nukjanë fort të rralla....

Ai ishte djalë i vetëm në krye të katër motrave te po një barku. Vëllanë me të madh gjashte vjet para tij, Muzaferin, i kishte të tillë nga babai. Kështu, ishte drita e syrit jo vetëm e prinderve, por edhe I motrave, të cilat gjithë jeten e kane adhuruar. Por kjo nuk do të thotë aspak se në familjen Pipa, per Muzaferin nuk ishte po e njejta gje. Aty nuk bëhej asnjë dallirn ndër dy djemtë e shtëpisë, si nga prindërit, ashtu edhe nga motrat. Jshte një familje me lidhje afektive shumë te theksuara, te pashlyeshme kurrë. Dhe kjo i detyrohet kryesisht nënës se tyre, zonjes se mrekullueshme Hatixhe, shkodrane e përkryer në të gjitha drejtimet, nènës së forte, të dhemshur aq edhe të drejtë den në shkallen e një modeli klasik.

Fëmi I mbarë, I shëndetshëm dhe I bukur, Arshiu ishte njëkohësisht edhe një lojcak I madh, si thonë në Shkodër, madjé edhe një sherret, domethënë që nuk linte dy gure bashke. Perveç lojrave teper të guximshme me shokët e vet të lagjes, majat e pemeve të larta në oborrin e shtepise a ne kopesht, pusi i thelle dhe kulmi i çatise ishin vendet e preferuara te tij.

Zakonisht femijet dhe adoleshientet çamaroke nuk I nenshtrohen disiplines dhe mësimeve të shkolles. Per pasojë, shpesh perpanimi në mësime ecen çale-çale. Por tek Arshiu ky fare rregulli skishte fare vend. Perkundrazi! Tek ai natyra e gjalle dhe dinamizmi I moshës se re harmonizohej qysh në fëmijëni mrekullisht me zellin e madh per shkollen, per rnesimin. Dhe faktet tregojnë se ai qe në kiasèn e pare e deri në mature dilte gjithnje i pari i klasës!

Filloren e kreu tek shko]la e jezuitëve në Shkodrës, e në mos gaboj edhe në vitet e para të gjimnazit. Them vitet e para, sepse gjimnazet atëhere ishin me tetë e nënte klasë, den me vonë madjé, nè kohen e regjimit komunist. Vërtetë ishin te pakte këto gjimnaze para luftès Se Dyte Boterore në Shqiperi, porishin të saktë. Ejo vetëm gjimnazet (ai i Shkodrës, Tiranës, Korces etj.) por edhe shkollat e mesme profesionale, si Normalja e Elbasanit, Norrnalja e Tiranës (vetëm per vajza) dhe Shkolla Teknike Amenikane e Fullcit në Tiranë apo ajo e Kavàjës.

Tek jezuitët Arshiu mori bazat e kultures klasike, me greqishten e vjetër e latinishten dhe per pasoje, kur shkoi të vazhdoje nè Gjimnazin shtetenor te Shkodres, qe quhej atehere Lice, si ai i Korçes dhe i Tiranes, kishte baza te forta per te dale i pari edhe ne dy gjuhet klasike qe permendem me lart. Dhe kèto dy gjuhe ai s'i ndau gjate gjithe jetes.  Perkthimet e bollshme, të lena në doreshkrim e deshmojne me se miri kete fakt.

Gjate kohes se arsimimit ne shkollen e jezuitève, ku jepnin mesim klerikë të shquar, i ati, duket per një lloj ekuilibrimi kulturash e futi që te ndjeki njekohesisht edhe mejtepin, per te rnesiuar format e moralit islamik. Keshtu Arshiu, deri ne moshen e thyer, mbante mend akoma dhe i recitonte per bukuri shume nga syret e Kuranit arabisht, per çudine dhe admirimin e miqve shkodrane te dhene fort pas kësaj feje, por qe arabishten nuk e dinin fare, as me shkrim e as me lexim!...

Gjimnazi i Shkodres, si thame, ishte fort i dalluar nder ata pak homologet e tij të atèhershem në vendin tone. Dhe kjo pune jo vetem nga programi, por sidomos nga turpi i tij mèsimor, qe perbente ajken e inteligjences shqiptare te asaj kohe, qe te gjithe intelektuale te formuar me se miri, me prirje te theksuara perendimore, por me shpirt teresisht kombëtar. Figura te tilla si Hil Mosi, Mirash Jvanaj, Ndue Paluca, Gjergj Canco, Gjergj Kokoshi, Kolë Kamsi, Skender Luarasi, Anton Deda e tè tjerë si keta, e deshmojne qarte çfare thashe pak me lart. Dhe kjo pune sigunisht ndodhte edhe ne shkollat e tjera te mesme ne Shqiperi të cilat jepnin dije te shendoshe dhe farketonin qytetare te denje te zotet per vendin, farketonin shqiptare të vertete e te denjë, plot humanizem, drejtesi dhe dashuni, den në adhunim per kombin dhe shqiptanizmin. Ne ate kohe, den nè prak te ardhjes se pushtetit komunist në fuqi, shkolla shqiptare mund te krenohej me te drejte se nuk kishte aspak pse tia kishte zili shkollave me te mira e prestigjtoze europiane dhe ainerikane! 

Por kete e deshmojne edhe plot reivsta arsimore a peclagoejike qe botoheshin ne Shqiperi para Iuftes se dyte boterore si Laboremtis, "Norma1isti etj. Ashtu sic mund te deshmojne mesuesit e nxensit e asaj kohe qe ende jane gjalle sot, e qe po behen gjithnje e me te paket...

Familjaret dhe shoket e tij te moshes se re, me kane treguar se Arshiu, jo vetem qe ishte i pari ne mesinie, por edhe nder me të dalluarit nder lojra, ne gjimnastike e sport. Ndersa i vellai me i madh, Muzafeni, mbasi kishte lojtur futholl ne gjimnaz, kishte arnitur te behet nder asat e skuadres Vllaznia, Arshiti ishte efektiv i skuadres se gjimnazit, edhe pse nuk kishte talentin e shpllar Futbollistik te Muzaferit dhe nuk hyn ne skuadren e qytetit.  Keto qe them ketu jane te trajtuara me gjere e me sakte tek kujtimet e mjaft sportisteve shkodrane te asaj kohe si dhe te gazetareve sportive te koheve te sotme.

Për guximin tek Arshiu do te sjell tre shembuj nga rnomente te ndryshein te jetes se tij: Kur ishte adoleshent, me tregonte ne Shkoder shoku i tij i moshës, tek vinin ne lurn per tu  lare, Arshiu, si asnje nga shoket etij, hidhej ne pellgun e lumit nga nje shkemb i larte pozicioni i te cilit ishte shumë i rrezikshem per kete pune. Ne Burgun e Burrelit Arshiu hapte sportelin e birucave dhe u  hidhte shokeve te  denuar atje duhan, ndopak sheqer a ç'te kishte mundur te mbledhi, me rrezik qe po ta shohin rojet, e fusnin dhe ate në biruce, mes dimnit, ne çiniento, vetem me mhathje e kanotjere ne trup, per nje muaj rresht, megjithese ai ishte I semure. Kurse rasti i trete i takon moinentit te arratisjes kur ai can kufinin, bashke me te motren Fehimen, me kobure ne dore, i vendosur te mos bijne ne dore i gjalle me tek rojet.

Me shoke Arshiu ishte, si me gjithe te tjeret i sjellur dhe shume i dashur. Ai  i ndihmonte ata vazhdiinisht ne mesimet. Ne albumin e familjes, mes te tjerave ka edhe nje fotografi ku ai eshte bashke me tre shoke te tij te klases, para nje tabele te zeze, ne oborr, tek po man noun e profesonit, ne per gatitjen per provimet e matures. Ne tabele, veç disa shprehjeve algjebrike, ka ne nje ane edhe nje vjershe, me shkrimin e tij të njohur, vjershe qe tregon bukur shpirtin e preokupuar të nxënësve para tortures se matures:

Me studime

e numra te shkreta. 

kot na shkuen

te rijt e jeta.......

 Gjimnazi i kohes së tij si dhe i kohes sime ndahej, mbas semimatures, ne (Iy dege: Reale e klasike. Realja ishte e prirur me fort ndaj shkencave te natyres, me preferim matematiken e fiziken. Klasikja ishte e priru ndaj dijeve humanitare te gjuheve. E Arshiu zgjodhi me deshire ketë të fundit.  Duket qe në moshë fare te re ai e kishte percaktuar rrugën e tij në jete. Dhe kjo pune duket edhe nga dy fakte te tjerë. Gazeta Cirka e vitit 1936, kur Arshiu ishte dy vjet para matures, kishte shpallur nje konkurs poetik.

Ne te mori pjese edhe studenti i klases se gjashte te Gjiinnazit shkodran, i deges klasike, Arshi Pipa. Vjersha e tij me titull Ne Lamen e Luftes fitoi çmimin e trete. Ishtë nje vjershe e gjate me plot 26 strofa, secila gashtevangeshe, here me rime e here pa rime. Vjersha ka karakter epiko- lirik. Tema e saj eshtë nje  lloj proteste e hapur kunder luftes si nje veprim mizor. qe sjell vetem vdekje. Pra eshte te terthorazi nje hymn per paqen, rnire kuptimin, vllazerimin e njerezve e popujve. Keshtu humanizini i shpirtit te tij nis e nxjerr krye qe ne moshe fare te re, ate te nje adoleshenti gjimnazist.

Prova e tij e dyte e hotuar ne shtypin e kohës, kete here ne lemin e prozes, shifet tek tregiini me titull Liqeni, nje tregim lirik, botuar tek Vatra Shqiptare, shtator-tetor 1941. Kjo proze, sigunisht eshte shkruar ne moshe fare te re, por u botua atehere, sic tregon data, nderkohë qe autori i saj ishte tashme pedagog ne gjimnazin e Tiranes dhe jepte filozofi. Nuk e dinie me saktesi se kur poeti Arshi Pipa ka nisur të shkruaje poezi. Por nje gje eshte e .sigurte qe kete pune ai e ka nisur qe ne bangat e gjimnazit te Shkodres. Dhe keto poezi gjimnaziale ne shumicn e tyre do te mbushin me vone faqet e librit te tij të pare me titull Lundertare" botuar ne Tiranë me 1944.

Pjesa eshte marre nga libri:

ARSHI PIPA njeriu dhe vepra 

Shkrimtari: Uran Kalakulla




v.o- Duke mos qene e sigurt nese ka teme te hapur ketu tek elita , per Arshi Pipen... e solla kete shkrim .Nese ekziston nje teme e tille, mund , dikush ta kaloj posten time aty ku duhet.  Pershendetje, macia_blu!

----------

